
AWS Deep Racer League Will Compete at the Upcoming Online Summit - friendscallmejw
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/publicsector/developers-guide-aws-public-sector-summit-online-2020/
======
friendscallmejw
AWS published an overview of the upcoming online summit
([https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/publicsector/developers-
guide-a...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/publicsector/developers-guide-aws-
public-sector-summit-online-2020/)), AWS Deep Racer, their autonomous vehicle
racing league, will still be included in the virtual format. Races will be
done in a simulation.

